# my eyes have been opened!



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2008)

This past weekend I was exposed to some things that I had somewhat knowledge of but was still ignorant to it.  It messed me up really bad and it now has me questioning a lot of things that I watch and listen to.  I don't want to say exactly what it is, because I don't want to offend anyone or get into any debates about it but, a lot of the secular artists that I listen too don't share the same beliefs that I do and it is scary because a lot of the things that they believe in are within their lyrics.  I don't see it as lyrics anymore, but more of messages about what their true agenda is.  It hurts my heart and now that I have been exposed to the truth  I don't know what to do.  How can one make the distinction between entertainment and converting someone into something by putting in subliminal messages into what you are watching or listening to?  Can anyone relate?


----------



## mrsmeredith (May 12, 2008)

I think I heard a pastor mention something about that a while back concerning  Jill scott and India arie but I don't know what he is referring to.


----------



## PaperClip (May 12, 2008)

Based on msmeredith's remarks, I'm going take a leap and speculate by sharing this point:

Although I don't listen to A LOT of secular music, there are some secular artists that I cannot entertain because of their "vibe".... one example is Erykah Badu. It actually took a sisterfriend of mine (who is VERY DISCERNING) to point this out to me....

It's not even all about the lyrics, it's more about the spirit BEHIND her performance.... And she has a couple of songs that have a great beat and sound...but the combo is so seductive, enticing.... like she's been tapping into some things to get that vibe going to attract.... not necessarily sexual, but still that enticing spirit.

Of course I'm curious as to the specifics of your situation.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Based on msmeredith's remarks, I'm going take a leap and speculate by sharing this point:
> 
> Although I don't listen to A LOT of secular music, there are some secular artists that I cannot entertain because of their "vibe".... one example is Erykah Badu. It actually took a sisterfriend of mine (who is VERY DISCERNING) to point this out to me....
> 
> ...



You both hit it one the nail.  These particular artist 5 percenters and that is something that I'm just not down with.  As I went over their lyrics in my head a lot of the teachings of the Nation of Gods and Earths are quoted and I'm mad because I have been ignorant to a lot of the things that I'm singing and dancing to.  I for one don't believe that any of that so I can't really see myself listening to any of those artists anymore.  Most of the neo-soul artists and some of the hiphop artists are firm believers in this movement and I don't agree with it at all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 12, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> You both hit it one the nail.  These particular artist 5 percenters and that is something that I'm just not down with.  As I went over their lyrics in my head a lot of the teachings of the Nation of Gods and Earths are quoted and I'm mad because I have been ignorant to a lot of the things that I'm singing and dancing to.  I for one don't believe that any of that so I can't really see myself listening to any of those artists anymore.  Most of the neo-soul artists and some of the hiphop artists are firm believers in this movement and I don't agree with it at all.



I'm glad that you are sharing this.  It's important

When I was a teenager,  I became a 5 percenter..an earth is what they called the women.  It messed me up something fierce.  Very controlling and maniplative spirit behind that mess.

I thank God for His mercy and for His grace that I got out of that mess.  I still remember some of the things you had to say to the men (gods) as they were called.  Ridiculous to say the least.

Our ear gates are just as important and our eye gates.  We must watch and pray and praying is listening as well as speaking.  Discerning the things that are not of God and putting it under our feet.  Being wise to the things that the devil puts out there as good things.

I don't listen to EB or any of these artists.  I do like alot of ole school music and even in that, you have to be careful.

Blessings to you, always.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm glad that you are sharing this.  It's important
> 
> When I was a teenager,  I became a 5 percenter..an earth is what they called the women.  It messed me up something fierce.  Very controlling and maniplative spirit behind that mess.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that.  When I was in my late teens and early twenties,  I was starting to go down that path and I dated a few guys that were into that stuff.  At the time, I thought that they were so deep and so intellectual because they were talking over my head most of the time. All of that jazz started me questioning my faith and had me lost for awhile.  I thank God that he saved me because I was going down a very troubled road.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 12, 2008)

Wow, I was just thinking about this earlier today!  I was thinking how my tastes in music tend to lean toward the neo-soul crowd, but I'm really weary of their music because of the whole soulish vibe of it.  I've heard a lot of things about the 5 percenters in the music industry and have had my eyes opened as well.  

I'm a huge music fan, and I used to listen to hip-hop a lot.  In the past several years I've gotten away from it, but I've read up on "hip-hop" in general and there are some interesting things out there that I believe Christians need to be aware of.  God is the creator of all things, and remember that Lucifer was essentially a minister of music (debatable) and music is more powerful than many people could ever imagine.

Why Hip Hop: http://www.exministries.com/whyhhh.html


----------



## billions (May 12, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> This past weekend I was exposed to some things that I had somewhat knowledge of but was still ignorant to it. It messed me up really bad and it now has me questioning a lot of things that I watch and listen to. I don't want to say exactly what it is, because I don't want to offend anyone or get into any debates about it but, a lot of the secular artists that I listen too don't share the same beliefs that I do and it is scary because a lot of the things that they believe in are within their lyrics. I don't see it as lyrics anymore, but more of messages about what their true agenda is. It hurts my heart and now that I have been exposed to the truth I don't know what to do. How can one make the distinction between entertainment and converting someone into something by putting in subliminal messages into what you are watching or listening to? Can anyone relate?


 
*you know subliminal messages are everywhere... and a lot of that stuff carries over into our spirits and we don't know why we be actin out of character.. and yes a lot of artist now are on another tip with their religion..they are into a lot of stuff.... and Jay-z , well thats a whole nother subject..*
*you have to guard your spirit...*
*you have to be careful what goes into your eye gates and ear gates..*
*just because i person is sayin god, doesn't mean that they are talking about Jesus...*
*But please don't think yourself ignorant..*
*know you just know..*


----------



## billions (May 12, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> Thanks for sharing that. When I was in my late teens and early twenties, I was starting to go down that path and I dated a few guys that were into that stuff. At the time, I thought that they were so deep and so intellectual because they were talking over my head most of the time. All of that jazz started me questioning my faith and had me lost for awhile. I thank God that he saved me because I was going down a very troubled road.


 
*Man..*
*when i was in highschool one of my boyfriends was a 5%, and man did we bump heads..*
*he got on my Dang nerves....*
*backwards is what he was...*
*he would tell me how could i believe in the Bible when it was a book written by man..*
*and i would say fool who wrote that book you reading now.. a man...*
*I had to let that go...*
*If a  man can't love God first.. he will ever completely be able to* *love me.*


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2008)

billions said:


> *you know subliminal messages are everywhere... and a lot of that stuff carries over into our spirits and we don't know why we be actin out of character.. and yes a lot of artist now are on another tip with their religion..they are into a lot of stuff.... and Jay-z , well thats a whole nother subject..*
> *you have to guard your spirit...*
> *you have to be careful what goes into your eye gates and ear gates..*
> *just because i person is sayin god, doesn't mean that they are talking about Jesus...*
> ...



That whole Jay-z thing is crazy.  I went to the Heart of the City concert and how everyone(including myself) was holding up that diamond sign and shout Hova.  Now that I think about it I remember I got mad because I was like is this idiot calling himself God or what.  I just got to be more careful.  Sometimes we aren't even aware of half of the things we are saying or doing.  I remember I couldn't watch Law and Order SUV when I was pregnant because of what it was doing to my spirit. couldn't watch the news either.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 12, 2008)

Interesting topic.  I never knew what 5 percenter was until I saw this post.  I have seen it before of course.. i've seen it in movies, books, songs, ect.  So yea, I never knew that they were basically calling themselves gods.  Definitely an eye opener because the neo-soul/conscious hip hop is the music I listen to.  I have to be more careful...


----------



## preciouzone (May 13, 2008)

This is really interesting, I was having some of these same thoughts after listening to some songs lately. I'm more into the R&B music. And these songs do have that "vibe" to them. But I kept listening to them over and over on my player although I felt that this isn't really something I should be allowing myself to listen to. 

Thanks for speaking out about this OP. Very interesting, especially in these times we surely do need to guard our minds, hearts, etc. No need to leave in portals open. 

Preciouzone


----------



## Minx (May 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm glad that you are sharing this. It's important
> 
> *When I was a teenager, I became a 5 percenter..an earth is what they called the women.* It messed me up something fierce. Very controlling and maniplative spirit behind that mess.
> 
> ...


 
Wow.
I would have NEVER in million years guessed this about you.
Thank God for deliverance!

To the OP: Yeah, G Craig is deep.
Many people choose to turn a deaf ear to his ministry (hurts too much to let go of some things/people/stuff we are attatched to) but it makes sense to me.

Anyway, Badu is definately a 5%er and does not hide it.
It is all interwoven in her music and lyrics and her persona(she used to be a female MC back in the day and was "Erica Free". Now, she has created this image partially based on those teachings.)
She named her son Seven(god) and she wears some of their symbols.

I think Jil was/is an earth, you know they run deep up in Philly, and she references some things pertaining to that cult in some of her lyrics.

Jay Z is into lucifer(remember the Black albumn?) and calls himself J-Hova god, which is what concerns me about Beyonce marrying him; she was raised Christian.

That cult is very scary to me.
I was talking to this guy about it once when I learned that he was participatimg in it.
After listening to him spew his twisted ideology, I simply told him he was demonic and that he needed Jesus.

You should have seen the demons come out(he looked at me with a look I have never seen before) I just started pleading the blood and didn't say anything else to him about it............


dk


----------



## chellero (May 13, 2008)

dkbeauti said:


> Wow.
> I would have NEVER in million years guessed this about you.
> Thank God for deliverance!
> 
> ...



Did you  listen to the lyrics in that song?  It's not about being "into lucifer".

  Anyway the whole 5% thing makes no sense to me at all, and supreme mathmatics or whatever is just stupid.  I don't understand how people get caught up in that.  You'd think that they'd just read about the religion, realize how foolish it is and go sit down somewhere.


----------



## Minx (May 13, 2008)

chellero said:


> *Did you listen to the lyrics in that song? It's not about being "into lucifer*".
> 
> Anyway the whole 5% thing makes no sense to me at all, and supreme mathmatics or whatever is just stupid. I don't understand how people get caught up in that. You'd think that they'd just read about the religion, realize how foolish it is and go sit down somewhere.


 
Well, Chellero, I'll be honest with you, no I did not.......

However, at a G. Craig function, they played the song backward to reveal the hidden message contained in it and he did say some foul stuff about Jesus; it sent chills up my spine,seriously.


dk


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2008)

dkbeauti said:


> Well, Chellero, I'll be honest with you, no I did not.......
> 
> However, at a G. Craig function, they played the song backward to reveal the hidden message contained in it and he did say some foul stuff about Jesus; it sent chills up my spine,seriously.
> 
> ...



Another guy mixed some samples of the Beattles and Jay-Z and that is how that whole message backwards got thrown in there.  I'm not really trippin off of that song.  That is why you always gotta find out things for yourself because some folks will just send people off.  Jay-Z is someone that believes in his own will and not the will of Jesus Christ.  That is foul enough.  I can't knock anyone for what they believe in because we are all going to be accountable for our actions, but he is a person that I just can't support anymore.  It messes me up though because I had a big crush on Common and he is so deep into that stuff it doesn't make sense.  I have respect for him because he is human and we are taught to love our neighbors.  So that is all I can do is have love for these people and pray for their souls and spirits because we are in troubles times.  It is interesting though that they believe someone like me is a follower and that I'm the one that needs to be saved.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 13, 2008)

> dkbeauti said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


----------



## discobiscuits (May 13, 2008)

What you all have said is true and makes sense. 

Lucifer (angel of light) is an anointed angel (that anointing was never taken away and he still uses the power of it today) and from what I've heard various pastors teach, before he was cast out he was the highest ranking angel and one of his duties in heaven was "music". Lucifer, Satan, since his fall is now the father of lies and the prince of the power of the air. Again, I've heard it taught that satan uses music in the earth as he used it in heaven only on earth he perverts the messages in music. Since music is air waves, radio is air waves, I've heard it taught that the prince of the power of the air, uses the air waves to propagate his message through music. Hope that makes some kind of sense as I am attempting to condense this post.

This is one of the many reasons we are told to guard our hearts. Faith comes though hearing, and that faith includes what we hear. Faith in God comes from hearing the word. Faith in other things comes from hearing ________fill in the blank________.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 13, 2008)

Anyway the whole 5% thing makes no sense to me at all, and supreme mathmatics or whatever is just stupid. 





> I don't understand how people get caught up in that.  You'd think that they'd just read about the religion, realize how foolish it is and go sit down somewhere.


[/quote]


The whole thing is that you really don't know.  It seems right at the time and its very subtle until you get involved.  When I was a teenager, everyone was becoming one.  There isn't anything to read about because it's more word of mouth than anything.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2008)

dkbeauti said:


> Wow.
> I would have NEVER in million years guessed this about you.
> Thank God for deliverance!
> 
> ...



You are so right about EB.  I used to love that song Orange Moon and that is all that she is talkin about.  When she first came out, she made it clear that she was deep into that.  That is why she started wearing head wraps and wraps around her body.  See a woman is suppose to cover their head and wear loose fitting clothing. Jill Scott was talking about how she sometimes feels like a buddist, shouting like a baptist, etc...  People just want to be able to just be and do want they want and be able to have mixer of organized religion in their lives that fits their wants and needs.  When someone goes into that I create my own destiny and nobody or spirit had anything to do with that but me then where I from that is considered idoltry and blasphemy


----------



## Ramya (May 13, 2008)

preciouzone said:


> This is really interesting, I was having some of these same thoughts after listening to some songs lately. I'm more into the R&B music. And these songs do have that "vibe" to them. But I kept listening to them over and over on my player although I felt that this isn't really something I should be allowing myself to listen to.
> 
> Thanks for speaking out about this OP. Very interesting, especially in these times we surely do need to guard our minds, hearts, etc. No need to leave in portals open.
> 
> Preciouzone


 
This is how I realized I couldn't listen to a lot of my favorite artists. I would play the songs over and over and over for weeks.


----------



## chellero (May 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Anyway the whole 5% thing makes no sense to me at all, and supreme mathmatics or whatever is just stupid.




The whole thing is that you really don't know.  It seems right at the time and its very subtle until you get involved.  When I was a teenager, everyone was becoming one.  There isn't anything to read about because it's more word of mouth than anything.[/quote]

Well that makes sense to me.  I just googled it a few years ago when I first started hearing about it, and decided that it was stupid.


----------



## kweenameena (May 13, 2008)

Wow!! Thank you to all of you. You have just opened my eyes because I had no idea that most of my favorite artists are not of God. I'm kinda hurt because I play Jill's latest CD at my desk all day. It's going to be hard staying away from that type of music. I'm speechless because I really had no idea.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (May 13, 2008)

How interesting.  Dang...now I have to find some new grooves.  Everything has an origin.  I'm just too lazy to research all the background information.  I guess it is easier to stick to the Word.  (sigh)

Below is from Wiki - I don't take the info. as legit all the time but it is a bases of pulling the meaning of things together.



*Hip hop*
From the early 1980s to today, many Five Percenters are found among the American East Coast, West Coast, and Midwest, in cities such as New York City, Trenton, Philadelphia, Chicago, and Los Angeles, especially among the hip hop scene. Hip hop artists such as Rakim, Wu-Tang Clan, Brand Nubian, Talib Kweli, Papoose, Busta Rhymes, Hell Razah, Erykah Badu, Nas, Prodigy, Jus Allah, Poor Righteous Teachers, Gang Starr, J-Live, AZ, and many others had success spreading the theology of the Five Percenters. This spread, in part, uses the language of Supreme Mathematics, which represents universal law and order, and the Supreme Alphabet, which represents universal principles of life, ostensibly to forge solidarity with the inner-city youth through a common language.[8] The main theme of the Five-Percenter doctrine that can be heard on hip hop records is the teaching that the Original Blackman is God, the Original Blackwoman is the planet Earth, and through the inner esoteric powers of the Gods and Earths, the youth can transform and possess its true potential, which seems to overthrow the overbearing oligarchy by becoming just rulers of themselves.
Many terms that originated as Five-Percenter jargon have been adopted into the hip hop slang as well. For example, the term "G" in hip hop originally was short for the Five-Percenter greeting of "God", which, through its spread to the West Coast and the rise of gangsta rap, it eventually evolved into "gangsta", a stretch from its origin. Other popular terms such as "word is bond", while having significantly older roots than the Five Percenters, were believed to have gained prominence through its use of the term, referring back to the Nation of Islam and the NGE's shared 120 Degrees.[2]


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 13, 2008)

chellero said:


> The whole thing is that you really don't know.  It seems right at the time and its very subtle until you get involved.  When I was a teenager, everyone was becoming one.  There isn't anything to read about because it's more word of mouth than anything.



Well that makes sense to me.  I just googled it a few years ago when I first started hearing about it, and decided that it was stupid.  [/quote]

It's been around for many, many years.  I'm 44 so you know....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 13, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Wow!! Thank you to all of you. You have just opened my eyes because I had no idea that most of my favorite artists are not of God. I'm kinda hurt because I play Jill's latest CD at my desk all day. It's going to be hard staying away from that type of music. I'm speechless because I really had no idea.



There is some decent music that you can listen to, i'm sure...you just have to find out what.  Like I said before, I love old skool music and even in that, you have to be careful...but it's alot safer to listen to than alot of the music nowadays


----------



## preciouzone (May 13, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> What you all have said is true and makes sense.
> 
> Lucifer (angel of light) is an anointed angel (that anointing was never taken away and he still uses the power of it today) and from what I've heard various pastors teach, before he was cast out he was the highest ranking angel and one of his duties in heaven was "music". Lucifer, S*atan, since his fall is now the father of lies and the prince of the power of the air.* Again, I've heard it taught that satan uses music in the earth as he used it in heaven only on earth he perverts the messages in music. *Since music is air waves, radio is air waves, I've heard it taught that the prince of the power of the air, uses the air waves to propagate his message through music.* Hope that makes some kind of sense as I am attempting to condense this post.
> 
> This is one of the many reasons we are told to guard our hearts. Faith comes though hearing, and that faith includes what we hear. Faith in God comes from hearing the word. Faith in other things comes from hearing ________fill in the blank________.



It's interesting that you brought up the history behind Lucifer and his current efforts, because it reminds me of two things:

First, a verse from Ephesians that says - 


> For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places, EPH 6:12.



And second, I remember a chapter in Think in Grow Rich by Napoleon Hill that I read ... here's a little of how Ch. 13 THE BRAIN: a Broadcasting and Receiving Station for Thought begins,



> In a study by the author with Dr Alexander Graham Bell and Elmer R. Gates, it was concluded that every human brain is both a broadcasting and receiving stating for the vibration of thought.
> 
> Through the medium of the ether, in a fashion similar to that employed by the basic principle of radio and other wireless communication, every human brain is capable of picking up vibrations of thought released by other brains.



So what I am getting is that during these last days, there will be more of a struggle going on. And it is a spiritual war... nothing we can really see and sometimes even understand. The thing I learned through this book is that everything in life was brought about from a thought or an idea. Everything originates or is born... conceived from someones idea or thought process. 

But then I think, where did these ideas come from? How were they planted there to begin with? 

So anyways, I'm sitting here thinking about these artist that sings these songs and put these words together for these songs and back it up with music to then introduce to the world... my question is, if these words are not of God and are not God's words -- then what are they? And can it be that there is another way that these artist are getting insight to their lyrics other than God? 

I would catch myself while listen to these songs and just become hypnotized by the lyrics, the music, the way it sounds and just start moving to the beat. And I don't know why I just had to repeat the song over and over again. It's really like a subliminal message being sent and I continued to expose myself to it. ( Won't get into it, but I am abstaining from sex... yet I would listen to these songs talking about making love and touching my body, etc. -- And that alone will have me questioning my decision and that it wouldn't hurt to go ahead and just do it... )

When you don't know something, you just don't know. But when you find something out or now know... you do differently, if you choose. I decided to stop listening to these types of music last night while reading this thread. And today there was this one song in particular that I was jamming to for the last month and has been playing through my head but I had enough self control not to look it up on youtube and listen to it over and over again. 

Ummm, sorry for the long post.

Preciouzone


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 13, 2008)

We all have to be very selective in the music we listen to.

Now I was reding a magazine a few months back about EB and the men she has been with and they were saying Common, was like their is something about her spirit and how a man can fall deeply in love with hererplexed I do not know what to say. However, I thank God for his Discernment!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2008)

highlyfavored2008 said:


> We all have to be very selective in the music we listen to.
> 
> Now I was reding a magazine a few months back about EB and the men she has been with and they were saying Common, was like their is something about her spirit and how a man can fall deeply in love with hererplexed I do not know what to say. However, I thank God for his Discernment!



Girl he is so far gone it doesn't make any sense.  He is also wrapped up into the 5% as well.  You can hear it very clearly in his music.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2008)

That song by Jill Scott called My Love, I love the melody and her voice, but she is talking about telling some married man about how she feels about him, what they had going, and how he needs to be with her. Now for someone that doesn't support adultry,  why am I grovin to this song?  It had me thinking back to some things that I went through in my past and I don't need to be thinking those thoughts anymore. The devil is busy!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 13, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> Girl he is so far gone it doesn't make any sense. He is also wrapped up into the 5% as well. You can hear it very clearly in his music.


 

Yes, He is far gone b/c listen to his music back then and now! It is just not the same!


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 13, 2008)

I peeped EB awhile ago. What's funny is I read an article about her and her son attends a Christian private school and she is very active there. As for Jill, I went to her concert recently and I know God has been dealing with her concerning somethings with her life. She did this one song, I can't remember the name right now but it was not on her cd and you can tell it was about about Jesus.  It was very intense and she said it came to her in a dream.  She has also mentioned God serveral times in interviews especially when it came to her mom being healed from cancer.  I too just pray for discernment regarding the things I listen to and watch. Q


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 13, 2008)

What do y'all think about this????


*Lyrics from KRS-ONE's song featuring Hezekiah Walker and LFC*


remember, you are not just doing hip-hop, you are hip-hop
{hwc} wake up to make up
{hwc} wake up to make up
twice a year, hip-hoppers come together
to celebrate the unity of hip-hop
we come together, during hip-hop appreciation week
{hwc} wake up to make up..
which is every third week in may
{hwc} wake up to make up..
then, we come together in novemeber
to celebrate hip-hop history month
I will see you there - peace!

[krs-one]
instead of reading the word of Christ, be the word of Christ
instead of following god's word, be god's word
that's the conciousness of hip-hop
you are not just doing hip-hop, you are hip-hop
you are not just reading the word of god, you are the word of god

[krs] I will make it
[hwc] I will make it!
[krs] they can fake it
[hwc] (??)
[krs] time that I state it
[hwc] I can create it
[krs] I create it
[hwc] no one can make it
every time i'm speakin i'm seein myself leapin
over buildings, over the one on the corner chillin
straight into knowledge of self, countin up millions
changin my situation, with creative visualization
givin libation for this ancient information

*There were also some disturbing things on the Ex-ministries site from Kierra Sheard, Yolanda Adams, and some other "holy hip hop" artists.  Guard your hearts.*


----------



## DreamLife (May 13, 2008)

Once I saw the Craig Lewis video I started losing it. I threw away most of my secular cds and didn't listen to the radio or anything for a while because I was so confused. Some of my favorite artists were Jill Scott, Floetry, Lauryn Hill, Eryka Badu, D' Angelo, Angie Stone, just about every neo-soul artist you can think of. Then he was even getting on my other favorites Whitney Houston and even gospel and I'm just like darn...I might as well just throw EVERYTHING away. Right now, I just listen to a Christian radio station and not that much music...I was feeling so guilty about this music for sooo long. I guess right now I feel like anything but Christian music(and even some of that I can't listen to) will be a stumbling block for me, its weird. Maybe one day I'll be stronger and will be able to enjoy my 90s R&B stuff that I loved without feeling bad about it.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 13, 2008)

U guys taught me something today. I've never heard of 5%ers or the Nation of Gods and Earths. 

I know that I could not stand EB's lyrics about hip hop.



> *ERYKAH BADU LYRICS*
> 
> *"The Healer (Hip Hop)"*
> 
> ...


----------



## momi (May 14, 2008)

I am loving this thread.  

When I speak of these things most folks just look at me as if I have just landed from Mars.

I thank and praise God.


----------



## Caramela (May 14, 2008)

Wow! This thread is eye opening. I'd never heard of the Nation of Gods and Earths. I'd always listened to Neo-Soul music and loved some of the lyrics (in ignorance) ... You learn something new everyday.


----------



## kweenameena (May 14, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Wow! This thread is eye opening. I'd never heard of the Nation of Gods and Earths. I'd always listened to Neo-Soul music and loved some of the lyrics (in ignorance) ... You learn something new everyday.


Right?!! i'm still like Whoa!!


----------



## chellero (May 14, 2008)

dkbeauti said:


> Well, Chellero, I'll be honest with you, no I did not.......
> 
> However, at a G. Craig function, they played the song backward to reveal the hidden message contained in it and he did say some foul stuff about Jesus; it sent chills up my spine,seriously.
> 
> ...



Also that's a different song, and someone else did that.  I wish that people (like the pastor who started this silly rumor) would know what they are speaking about before they start talking.  It's hard for people to take what you say about God to be the truth when you are spreading silly rumors and nonsense that can easily be proven false by anyone who takes a minute to look into it.


----------



## Aveena (May 14, 2008)

This thread has been on my mind!!!!  I am going to Erykah Badu's concert tonight


----------



## chellero (May 14, 2008)

Questions for anyone who has an answer....



If you've given up secular music then what will you and dh listen to during romantic moments?  Also do avoid all secular music, like what they play during tv shows and during movies and in restaurants?  Do you have children?  How do you know what they are listening to?  Do you ever listen to the radio to hear what they may be hearing so that you can discuss the messages in the songs with them, or do you just tell them that they can't listen to it either  and hope that obey you?


----------



## Ramya (May 14, 2008)

chellero said:


> Questions for anyone who has an answer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There are many genres of gospel music to satisfy every musical taste. I have a wide variety from old school gospel to some stuff with an r&b feel to it and a wholesome message. A lot of the teens in my church were raised listening to Christian rap and r&b and are perfectly content with that. For me it wasn't that big of a change as I replaced my unholy stuff with stuff that I really liked.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (May 14, 2008)

I feel so confused right now. Its like I want to beleive it, but part of me doesnt want to. Im a huge EB, JayZ fan. I guess its my ignorance... I dont know what to say, think or even how to feel. I have EB all over my Blog. I feel so lost right now with all of this... I feel like a huge question mark... I feel mad as well but i dont even know WHO to be mad at. I dont know...


----------



## LivingDoll (May 14, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Wow! This thread is eye opening. I'd never heard of the Nation of Gods and Earths. I'd always listened to Neo-Soul music and loved some of the lyrics (in ignorance) ... You learn something new everyday.


 
Wow...just wow. 

I have heard of 5%ers but I never knew what it encompassed. 

It's been on my heart very heavy lately than the new music is sending subliminal messages...for the life of me, I can't even understand why the radio is playing it. With all this news about sexual predators, incest, etc. the things I'm hearing are just perpertuating and approving these acts. This all makes so much sense.


----------



## CheLala13 (May 14, 2008)

I've never head of 5%ers, but this was all very interesting. I knew there was a reason why I didn't like EB!

The thing with Jay-Z I don't think is real, it was remixed. But I started thinking about songs backwards and stumbled upon Lil Wayne's "I feel like dying." I played it backwards and it scared the crap outta me!


----------



## PaperClip (May 14, 2008)

amerikan said:


> There are many genres of gospel music to satisfy every musical taste. I have a wide variety from old school gospel to some stuff with an r&b feel to it and a wholesome message. A lot of the teens in my church were raised listening to Christian rap and r&b and are perfectly content with that. For me it wasn't that big of a change as I replaced my unholy stuff with stuff that I really liked.


 
Good, sound responses to the questions....

Re. what to listen to re. romantic moments? 

I got an ENTIRE SET of CDs that I can hardly look at because I'm patiently waiting for my mate but TRRRUUSSTTT!!!!It's on! Seriously, though... there are some healthy music to listen to.... It's mostly old school stuff.... Luther Vandross.... Isley Bros., EWF.... It's NOT (gonna be) gospel quartet sounds or "wade in the water" type stuff!!!!

Also, the larger point about watching what you see and hear is so crucial to this... and as we do this, our spiritual antennas, if you will, get more sensitive to the Holy Spirit's guidance on what to listen to and what not to listen to....

I (still) don't know anything about the five percenters...I just know that something didn't sense right when I would listen to some EB...and I would try to ignore it but I KEPT getting an uneasiness about it.... I bought Jill Scott's first CD and ended up selling it because again, an uneasiness about having it....

This thread is a helpful reminder for newbies as well as those who have been in the faith for a while to BE CAREFUL about what we entertain ourselves with....

Oh yes, essentially, all of this points to practices of THE OCCULT... anything that is not of the Lord Jesus Christ....


----------



## LivingDoll (May 14, 2008)

chellero said:


> Questions for anyone who has an answer....
> 
> 
> 
> *If you've given up secular music then what will you and dh listen to during romantic moments?* Also do avoid all secular music, like what they play during tv shows and during movies and in restaurants? Do you have children? How do you know what they are listening to? Do you ever listen to the radio to hear what they may be hearing so that you can discuss the messages in the songs with them, or do you just tell them that they can't listen to it either and hope that obey you?


 
I would suggest instrumental jazz. It's very romantic.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2008)

Now can someone break this down for me, because from reading it, it as though Common and Cee-Lo are getting at people going around calling themselves God and didn't really earn the right too.  



Lyrics: Common - G.O.D. (Gaining One's Definition) lyrics
Album: Unknown 
Common Ringtones tip! 
109a
[Common]
After bein' 25, you know, just trying to survive in the world
Bout to have a little boy or baby girl. Who knows?
Anyway, just when you start gettin that little age and experience to you
You start thinkin about stuff...tryin to make the right moves
So bust it out, this is what I was thinkin, check it

Yo, the education of the Lon-chicka-Lonnie Lynn
Began, began with time
Bein my bloodline is one with the divine
In time brotha, you will discover the light
Some say that God is Black and the Devil's White
Well, the Devil is wrong and God is what's right
I fight, with myself in the ring of doubt and fear
The rain ain't gone, but I can still see clear
As a child, given religion with no answer to why
Just told believe in Jesus cuz for me he did die
Curiosity killed the catechism
Understanding and wisdom became the rhythm that I played to
And became a slave to master self
A rich man is one with knowledge, happiness and his health
My mind had dealt with the books of Zen, Tao the lessons
Koran and the Bible, to me they all vital
And got truth within 'em, gotta read them boys
You just can't skim 'em, different branches of belief
But one root that stem 'em, but people of the venom try to trim 'em
And use religion as an emblem
When it should be a natural way of life
Who am I or they to say to whom you pray ain't right
That's who got you doin right and got you this far
Whether you say "in Jesus name" or "Al hum du'Allah"
Long as you know it's a bein' that's supreme to you
You let that show towards others in the things you do
Cuz when the trumpets blowin, 24 elders surround the throne
Only 144,000 gon get home
Only 144,000 gon get home
Only 144,000 gon get it baby

Chorus: Cee-Lo

I've lived and I've learned
I have taken and I've earned
I have laughed, I've cried
I have failed and I have tried
Sunshine, pouring rain
Found joy through all my pain
I just wanna be happy with being me

[Cee-Lo]
Let me voice my concern
So many of my fellow brothers have given themselves a title
[ G.O.D. (Gaining One's Definition) lyrics found on http://www.completealbumlyrics.com ]
That their actions didn't earn
Our ignorance is in the same breath as our innocence
Subconciously, seeking to find an impressionable mind to convince
I've finally come to the realization why Black people in the worse place
Cuz it's hard to correct yourself when you don't know
Who you are in the first place
So I try to find the clue in you
But evidently, White folks know more Black history than we do
Why're we bein' lied to? I ain't know our history was purposely hidden
Damn, somethin' in me wanna know who I am
So I began my search, my journey started in church
It gave my heartache relief when I started to understand belief
Hustlin was like a gift spent my share of time in the streets
Taught me survival from this evil I'm just gonna have to deal with
And I felt like a fool when I tried to learn it in school
It almost seemed like a rehearsal when the only
Science and math are universal
Takin elder advice, read the Bible, the Koran
Searched scrolls from the Hebrew Israelites
Hold on, this ain't right, Jesus wasn't White
Some leads were granted with insight
And it's all in the plan, but it took me some time to overstand
He still created with the imperfection of man
So, with followin' I disagree
By no means have I forgotten or forgiven what's been done to me but
I do know the Devil ain't no White man, the Devil's a spiritual mind
That's color blind, there's evil White folk and evil *****s
You gon surely find there's no positivity without negativity
But one side you gonna have to choose
Any chance to speak I refuse to misuse
So how can you call yourself God when you let a worldly possession
Become an obsession and the way you write your rhymes and
Can't follow your lesson
If a seed's sown, you make sure it's known, you make sure it's grown
If you God, then save your own, don't mentally enslave your own
If you God, then save your own, don't mentally enslave your own
If you God, then save your own, don't mentally enslave your own

Well, I've lived and I've learned
I've taken and I've earned
I have laughed, I have cried
I failed and I have tried
Sunshine, pourin rain
I found joy through my pain
Just wanna be happy...bein me
Bein me


----------



## kweenameena (May 14, 2008)

Interesting info I've found on 5 percenters:

Five Percenters originated the homeboy expression, "'sup [what's up], G?"; originally "G" stood for God, not gangsta

Seven is the number of perfection. It stands for the seventh letter of the alphabet, G, and for God. (Seven is what EB named her son)

_I'm God_ 
_G is the seventh letter made_ 
_--Eric B. and Rakim, "No Competition" (Follow the Leader)_

The 85% are those _without_ the knowledge, the mentally blind, deaf and dumb who are bent on self-destruction. 

The 10% are the bloodsuckers of the poor, those who have knowledge and power but who use it to mystify and abuse the 85%. The 10% include the "grafted" white devil as well as the orthodox Muslims and Christian preachers who preach that god is a "spook" or a "mystery god." 

The 5% are the poor righteous teachers who preach the divinity of (black) man, the god who is "manifest" (not a spook, not a mystery god) and who will save the 85% from destruction.[/LEFT]
_*To hear my people been lost for over 400 years*_ 
_*And they tried this mystery God*_ 
_*And all they got was hard times*_ _--Brand Nubian, "Ain't No Mystery" (In God We Trust)_

_*I fear for the 85 who don't got a clue*_
_--Method Man, on Ol' Dirty Bastard's "Rawhide_" (_Return to the 36 Chambers: The DirtyVersion)_​


----------



## mrsmeredith (May 14, 2008)

Ladies you are sooo on point.  I wish I remembered the name of the sermon that stacy spencer was talking about those type of artists and what it means.  He actually went to a jill scott concert and his spirit was immediately grieved concerning some of her lyrics and that made him question others.  But concerning craig, he's not following the word of the lord either though.  He's a mess with his self.  If a song can be played backwards it can be played backwards anywhere but all the songs that he questioned no one has ever been able to duplicate his lies and deceit, I even tried  and still to no avail.  Read up on him and know that hes not one you want near your spirit as well.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 14, 2008)

mrsmeredith said:


> Ladies you are sooo on point. I wish I remembered the name of the sermon that stacy spencer was talking about those type of artists and what it means. He actually went to a jill scott concert and his spirit was immediately grieved concerning some of her lyrics and that made him question others. But concerning craig, he's not following the word of the lord either though. He's a mess with his self. If a song can be played backwards it can be played backwards anywhere but all the songs that he questioned no one has ever been able to duplicate his lies and deceit, I even tried and still to no avail. Read up on him and know that hes not one you want near your spirit as well.


 

What I keep reading about Jay-Z's song is that DJ Danger Mouse did a remix of one of his songs and sampled Jay-Z's voice and basically worked it to make him say some things, if played backwards, that I really don't want to type.  I did hear it played outside of Craig Lewis.  

I haven't heard anything from Craig Lewis myself, only people talking about him, and I read some info on his site.  I guess I can't speak on him until I've heard for myself.  Some of the argument from Christian hip hop artists, such as The Ambassador http://www.theambassadoronline.com/articles.asp?columnid=2146, is that "hip hop culture" can be righteously incorporated into Christianity.  He condemns artists who spread negative messages and messages that are against Christ, but still perpetuates the idea that the hip hop culture should not be thrown out.  I disagree with that, and agree with Craig Lewis, in that I see holy hip hop or Christian hip hop as oxymorons, simply because hip hop's roots run so deep and are so embedded in Satanic thought that slapping "holy" and "Christian" in front of it is contradictory.  Even the Zulu Nation itself, along with Afrikaa Bambaataa, claim their hand in the creation of the hip hop culture http://www.zulunation.com/afrika.html.

BTW, this wasn't addressed to the poster I quoted, I was just speaking in general.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2008)

Hip-hop's grim undertones 
By Mark Goldblatt for USA TODAY 
The mainstream media are slowly catching up with the buzz on hip-hop Web sites about a possible connection between John Allen Muhammad, indicted in the Washington-area sniper case, and a virulently racist black group called the Five Percent Nation of Gods and Earths, to which several of today's most popular rap acts have acknowledged longstanding ties. 
The Associated Press has reported that notes left at two shooting scenes contain language and symbols associated with the Five Percenters, who splintered off from the Nation of Islam (NOI) in 1964 and consider themselves a culture, not a faith. Muhammad was once a NOI member, but the FBI declined to comment on any connection between the sniper's notes and the Five Percenters, whose leaders also did not comment. If the connection is proved true, however, the repercussions will be felt throughout an element of the hip-hop community that already is rife with suspicion and animosity toward white society.

The group's philosophy rejects most accepted authority and history. It teaches that 85% of people are ignorant followers and another 10% try to lead those ignorant masses to enrich themselves. The enlightened Five Percent who remain have true knowledge and must wage war against the 10% for control. The details of what the Five Percenters believe and how they act on those beliefs are disputed. Some in law enforcement deem the group a racist gang. South Carolina's prison system has rated all Five Percenter prisoners security threats. 

Black male Five Percenters are "Gods" and will refer to themselves as God. One letter from the sniper contained the demand that police call the author "God" and a stock Five Percenter phrase, "word is bond," along with five stars, also used by the group. A tarot card left at another shooting stated, "I am God." 

'Open season'

As the Anti-Defamation League and a few scholars have noted, Five Percenter theory stands behind the apocalyptic visions of race war expressed in the rap music of some of the more influential hip-hop performers. In Goin Bananas, Da Lench Mob raps: "We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government. .. it's open season on crackers, you know; the morgue will be full of Caucasian John Does. .. oh my god, Allah, have mercy; I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man I won't rest until they're all dead." 

Sunz of Man, an offshoot group of the wildly popular Wu-Tang Clan, repeats similar ideas in the song Can I See You : "Camouflaged for the mission; use your third eye to see the Israelite; detect those who tell lies carry .45s in these last days and times I was born to survive a soldier, and I strive, with a duty to civilize these 85s an original black man with a plan to run these devils off our land; now listen real close while I explain the operation." 

A rap by the group Brand Nubian is even less subtle: "It's all about brothers rising up, wising up, sizing up a situation, but getting fit within the Nation I sing sounds of math on behalf of the Gods and the Earths now face your maker and take your last breath; the time is half past death." 

Wide influence

These acts' appeal is largely limited to hard-core hip-hop fans, but even artists who've crossed over to mainstream audiences and whose videos turn up regularly on MTV, such as rappers Busta Rhymes, Rakim and Nas, have flirted with Five Percenter concepts. What's unnerving is that these acts are not only among the most critically acclaimed hip-hop stars, but they are acclaimed precisely because they're considered the most politically sophisticated rappers.

The question, of course, isn't whether hip-hop performers have a constitutional right to express crazy, or even racially incendiary, ideas. Clearly, they do. The question is to what degree their fans are taking them seriously as they try literally to drum an us-against-them mind-set into young black people.

Pubic Enemy's Chuck D., the first overtly political rapper, once called hip-hop "the black CNN." It will be a terrible development if it turns out that John Allen Muhammad was tuning in for the news.

Mark Goldblatt, the author of Africa Speaks, a satire of hip-hop culture, lives in New York


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 15, 2008)

When I started reading the OP comments, I knew exactly where this was headed.  We have to be careful as saints not only to look for the blatant lyrics that reflect the ways of the world, but we even have to be careful of the spirit behind the music.  Music is a gift from God, and it can put you in a mood or state of mind.  *All* music has a spirit behind it and we have to stay prayed up and be open to the Holy Spirit in helping us discern what we should and shouldn't be listening to and what our children should and shouldn't be listening too.  I use to love Jay Z back in the day until I learned some things about his lyrics and the spirit behind his music.  There are other artist, whose "sound" I love, but I have had to stop listening because I don't want to leave any doors open for evil to sneak in on me.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 15, 2008)

daephae said:


> I would suggest instrumental jazz. It's very romantic.



see that is funny cause we got into a really good discussion @ church once about music and it was suggested that even instrumental music has a tone or spirit and that it is the spirit with which the music is written not just the lyrics. i can see where they were coming from with that suggestion. 

I also heard a pastor (my favorite one) say that it is ok to listen to secular music if it does not cause you to fall or fail. and that married couples can listen to the "let's get it on" stuff.

i don't know. this is one of those topics that i leave up to each individual to pray on since we each have our own individual sin(s) that easily get us and for some it is not music.

like me, i listen to secular music from time to time, but i'm really a talk radio person. and i'm getting into that techno-ish stuff (ex. Jenifa Myanja or OM Lounge CDs).


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 15, 2008)

I know the 5 percenters very well. Growing up in NY, there were a lot of them where I lived. I remember having one try to school and drop knowledge on my friends and I. I always had a smart mouth and I broke those fools down. I didn't even know the bible like I do now but I recognized the bullcrap out of their mouths. This one dude would go on and on so finally I asked, "If you are so high and mighty, then why are you out here on the corner without a job and living at home with your mamma?"  He looked like he wanted to pee his pants!!!  Q


----------



## kweenameena (May 15, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> I know the 5 percenters very well. Growing up in NY, there were a lot of them where I lived. I remember having one try to school and drop knowledge on my friends and I. I always had a smart mouth and I broke those fools down. I didn't even know the bible like I do now but I recognized the bullcrap out of their mouths. This one dude would go on and on so finally I asked, *"If you are so high and mighty, then why are you out here on the corner without a job and living at home with your mamma?" He looked like he wanted to pee his pants!!! Q*


 
Let me find out you were gettin' gansta fo Jesus!


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 15, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Let me find out you were gettin' gansta fo Jesus!



Girl I was only around 12 or 13 far from being gangsta from Jesus back then. I just recognized the crap they was trying to sell me. Acting all righteous when most of them were on the corner selling drugs to folks.  Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> I know the 5 percenters very well. Growing up in NY, there were a lot of them where I lived. I remember having one try to school and drop knowledge on my friends and I. I always had a smart mouth and I broke those fools down. I didn't even know the bible like I do now but I recognized the bullcrap out of their mouths. This one dude would go on and on so finally I asked, "If you are so high and mighty, then why are you out here on the corner without a job and living at home with your mamma?"  He looked like he wanted to pee his pants!!!  Q



Girl, NY had them out like roaches back in the day

You would see them on the corners in groups, asking questions and everything.  Now, when i went to the rallys (this is where everyone would get together at a park and hear the 'gods' speak), it was ridiculous.  All the women had to dress with a head wrap covering and long skirts, that were tailored made,mind you.  And, you had to wear the pin with the cresent moon and star.

I would hear things being said to other men like: "how you be god?" and the other would say "I be almighty wise and civilized".  It was so stupid, now that I go back to it in my head

The other thing was not eating pork.  They drove me nuts with that one.  Shoot, I ate what my momma put in front of me, and if she made barbeque ribs or pork chops or chittlins...I was tearing them up

They were full of it anyways, because they use to eat those chocolate chip Drake's cookies back then, and they had pork ingredients in it.

I left that mess and I was so happy I did.  It was stupid.  They didn't want me in it anymore because I refused to get with a 'god' as my covering.  I told them I didn't need a covering and they thought that I was not respecting them, so i left.

God is so good.  As a pastor, I minister to many about this because they try to come to me with it, and I tell them the truth.  Some listen and some don't...but, I'm glad that I experienced this so that I can share with them the things that I do know about it.  Most times, they can't believe that I know so much.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Girl I was only around 12 or 13 far from being gangsta from Jesus back then. I just recognized the crap they was trying to sell me. Acting all righteous when most of them were on the corner selling drugs to folks.  Q



When I was apart of it, they weren't selling drugs then.  They were selling lies and that was worse than anything.

People fall for so many things for so many reasons.  Back then, I fell for it because there were alot of threats that if you weren't apart of it, you would get a beat down, etc.  They use to gang up on people, so I guess I was just scared, being a kid and all.


----------



## MrsQueeny (May 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> When I was apart of it, they weren't selling drugs then.  They were selling lies and that was worse than anything.
> 
> People fall for so many things for so many reasons.  Back then, I fell for it because there were alot of threats that if you weren't apart of it, you would get a beat down, etc.  They use to gang up on people, so I guess I was just scared, being a kid and all.



Gotta love NY. I was exposed to so much stuff that makes my testimony so powerful.  Yeah they were a trip. They wouldn't dare gang up on us because my best friend's uncle was too well known for anyone to mess with us.  Some of those same fools are still living up in the projects with nothing to show for themselves. I mean if they are supposed to be little gods, then they should have all hit the lottery by now or something. They should know what the numbers would be.   Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Gotta love NY. I was exposed to so much stuff that makes my testimony so powerful.  Yeah they were a trip. They wouldn't dare gang up on us because my best friend's uncle was too well known for anyone to mess with us.  Some of those same fools are still living up in the projects with nothing to show for themselves. *I mean if they are supposed to be little gods, then they should have all hit the lottery by now or something. They should know what the numbers would be.*  Q



You said it girl.....


----------



## shalom (May 15, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> You are so right about EB. I used to love that song Orange Moon and that is all that she is talkin about. When she first came out, she made it clear that she was deep into that. That is why she started wearing head wraps and wraps around her body. See a woman is suppose to cover their head and wear loose fitting clothing. Jill Scott was talking about how she sometimes feels like a buddist, shouting like a baptist, etc... People just want to be able to just be and do want they want and be able to have mixer of organized religion in their lives that fits their wants and needs. When someone goes into that I create my own destiny and nobody or spirit had anything to do with that but me then where I from that is considered idoltry and blasphemy


 
ITA - Preach it.


----------



## Aveena (May 15, 2008)

Interesting thread.  I've never heard of 5 %-ers before


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 15, 2008)

I'm confused ladies. What's a 5 percenter? Is it a bad thing?


----------



## poookie (May 15, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I'm confused ladies. What's a 5 percenter? Is it a bad thing?




here's what wikipedia says about it

i think it's a derivative of islam, tailored to the black man.


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 15, 2008)

poookie said:


> here's what wikipedia says about it
> 
> i think it's a derivative of islam, tailored to the black man.


 
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------

